# Problems restoring texts with SMS backup and restore. What settings to fix?



## mike86325 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been using SMS backup and restore to backup my texts for forever, but I always have the problem that some of my texts come out completely out of order. For instance, I'll have a conversation that was back and forth (one text from each party for, say 20 texts), but after restoring I'll see 7 sender txts in a row, then 4 of mine, then 2 of their's. Just completely out of order and annoying when you need to look back at something.

What settings do you guys use to prevent this? Also, I've seen this problem on GB stock messenger, handcent, and MIUI messenger. So it's not the messenger messing up anything


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe this is related to the disclaimer on the market for the app:
"NOTE: There is a known problem with some firmware versions of the Droid X and Droid 2 phones that the restored messages do not get the correct time stamps."

It was always a problem for me when restoring on stock, Froyo or GB. Something to do with the stock blur messenger I think. However, when the "Adjust Time Zone - On Restore" option was added, it took care of this problem. So enable that and give it a try.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I use mybackup pro from the market. I don't usually restore messages, but when I have time stamps seems to be accurate. you may want to try that out. its a paid app.


----------

